# Drying/Wraping Motor



## bnowlin48 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm the DYS sort of guy and I want to build my own rod wraping setup. What type of motors are available cheap out there. I've seen the drill setups and I would like to build something a little more permanant than that. Has anyone ever used an icecream freezer motor? Is all this just too much sugar for a dime? Should I just bight the bullet and go to FTU for a store bought. I've got the skills and the time. ??????????????

Chime in here guys!
bnowlin48


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Never did it. But, I read that a barbecue grill rotisserie motor works well. Slow turns. You might want to Google for it. Rich


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Another option is the motor out of an old microwave that turns the heating plate.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I get mine from Grainger, just got rid of 5 old ones I had.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Drying and wrapping motor are two different things. Drying motor is a low rpm motor used to keep a rod turning while the finish dries. A wrapping motor is a variable speed ( usually foot pedal operated) for running under wraps and once skilled enough, wrapping guides. For the price of a low rpm motor from somebody like Grainger, I wouldn't try to retrofit something else when the perfect setup is available under $50. As far as wrapping motors, they're available from them too. An old sewing machine motor with pedal makes a good wrapping motor. Chucks are available from almost any rodbuilders supply to hold the end of your blank/rod while turning. Just be sure the motors you choose have a 1/4" shaft.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Drying Motor*

I have a 13 foot long rod dryer that I fabricated for long surf rods. I used a rotisserie motor from a BBQ grill and it has served me well for about 10+ years. It turns at the right speed.

I once built a wrapper powered by a sewing machine motor that likewise, served me for many moons. It now reposes in a box under my bench.

There are pictures on the internet where they built a chuck from PVC and screws. Of course; I can't locate it just now. Duh! C2


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

*dryer motor*

got mine off ebay and it's lasted a couple years of casual use.

Where are you located.


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

*dryer motor*

ops sorry see your in Huntsville. Was going to offer you the use of mine. fixing to have knees replaced and want have much time for the next few months.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I am fixing to sell a 4 rod dryer and a speed wrapper. I just have a few rods to finish then I will be done. I'll make you a deal


----------



## bnowlin48 (Aug 10, 2011)

Broke down and bought a drying motor @FTU. I'll build the rest and try to set my ShopSmith up with a foot control to shape handles and maybe even wrap eyes after these first two I bought blanks (etc) for ;-). Never could wait ;-(. I'll post the results when I'm finished. 
Bnowlin48


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Mine is home made and been going strong for a long time.
Wrapping motor is a sewing machine motor with foot control I think they are/were like $40.00. The drying motor is a rotisserie motor. Just be a little creative and you can make a nice one that work very well.


----------

